# can anyone help



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

im sorry for any inconvenience me and my cousin caused but we came here to learn we didnt mean to cause trouble but can anyone help me find info on redboy dogs thanks


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I know redboy is some old game stuff but its not my speciality some others here can probably get you a better answer and probably find you a respectable kennel as well. I will do some research to see what I can dig up


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

The redboy blood started with this dog and went on from there you have to understand that what most people call bloodlines are actually generations of breedings from a dog.

STORIES_BASSTRAMPREDBOY


----------

